# Fashion job Opportunity in Australia



## PriyankaMalhotra (Jun 8, 2015)

I have studied fashion designing and have 3 years of experience in merchandising where I have worked with Japanese buyers. I can understand basic Japanese. Is there any job opportunities for me in Australia?


----------



## Amy2015 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi Priyanka

Are you living in Australia? What visa are you on?


----------



## PriyankaMalhotra (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, Currently I am living in India


----------



## contact.siddiquee (Mar 12, 2016)

PriyankaMalhotra said:


> Hi, Currently I am living in India


it was an interesting discussion. I am with the same queries in mind. any one interested to help us?


----------

